# Windscreen woes, the smears that will not go.



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Arrgh! sorry, i mean AARRGH! This is becoming a real problem now.

I have been trying to sort this for a while, i have a picture, but you have to look at the dark background areas (tallest trees on the sky line, and the house to the right etc.) to get an idea of the problem:









Its worse than it appears, but is hard to capture on camera, driving at night in the wet with oncoming lights, it is almost impossible to see through.

The wiper blades are Bosch, and barely a month old, the splash centre screen is from the body of the wiper and incidental.

I have just tried Barkeepers friend, and 0000 grade steel wool (seperately) and still no improvement.

I think it must be new screen time, or maybe get the wiper arms checked out.

Any other pocket friendlier suggestions are more than welcome.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sugar soap is a god send when it comes to windscreens, I had terrible smears too like faint white marks that would disappear after 3 seconds or so but they were so annoying, all I did was wash the car and sprayed the screen liberally with sugar soap, then gave a good scrub with te foam side of a sponge and it worked a treat, now all I do is spritz the screen with it at the end of washing the car!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion, i will definitely look into that :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

If you've got a DA or rotary I'd get some ceriglass and a rayon pad


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you also to you Will, i am going to have a go with the sugar soap later today as it is readily available.

The Ceriglass idea is on the cards for more long term, as there are quite a few scratches.

Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

what i noticed and maybe frowned apone is just using normal polish or wax when i did the misses car last time and polished it was fine but when i only washed it this week they appeared again it most likely grease off the roads doing it


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I used to have this, I machined the windscreen with a DAS6, 4" Sonus spot pad & Duragloss 755 then sealed with G1, it's not reared it's ugly face in 12 months.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks once again, couldnt get to anywhere to get sugar soap, kids party  

The duragloss sounds a bit milder than the Ceriglass treatment, not sure if that is correct?


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

I know its probably unlikely but is there any chance your screen wash bottle has been contaminated with something oil based. We get this a lot in work when the screen wash has been contaminated with somthing oily.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

That had occurred to me, its possible, not really sure how to check on that, or how to rectify it if it is contaminated?


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

remove your washer bottle and give it a damn good clean


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Use a brick. 













But check your glass excess on your insurance first.


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

James Bagguley said:


> That had occurred to me, its possible, not really sure how to check on that, or how to rectify it if it is contaminated?


Good question. I guess you would have to drain the tank down and run some sort of de greaser through it. I know fairy liquid cleans grease. How if it is that did it get there is a good question. Have you had he car serviced somewhere? I believe what happens here in work is a fitter using a dirty oil can to fill up the washer bottle. But I doubt if its this thats caused it.


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

I suppose you could eliminate this theory by giving the screen a good clean and wipers making sure there is no residue present. Then wait until it rains or get your hose pipe on it before using screen wash and check if white residue returns.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ha ha! some useful ideas there, and maybe some less useful but quite amusing  :lol:

I will see if i can find the old fish tank gravel filter, saves having a nice drink of screenwash  

As there are a few scratches, i reckon i will get some glass polish and a rayon pad, if the problem re occurs then the source must be the washer bottle.

Does that seem like a sensible course of action to you guys?


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Better off just pulling the pipe off at the bottom of the bottle if you can get to it. They used to be just push on rubber pipes. Dont forget to rinse degreaser through pipe work / washer jets.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks bud, and all of you guys, im just a sponger on forums, but if i can be of help in return i will try my damnedest 

All the best y'all :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the same problem like this. I cleaned the windscreen with Eraser and it was gone. but the next morning it was back again, but it usually goes away after the wiper or on for like 5 minutes. I hadn't used the screen washer.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Could it be something airborne where you are? I used to live near a cement works and the faint dust and c*** that was spewed out of that place would leave an occasional film on my windscreen that went after a few sweeps of the blades.....

Long term it would be good to do the rayon polish, then put one of the long life type sealants on it (C1/Nanolex etc.) so if it is airborne crud it won't stick around as long and make things a bit better for you.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Cheers guys :thumb: The airborne idea is interesting, although, i think it must be an issue with my technique, products used, or maybe the washer system.

This is mainly due to the fact, that none of the other cars (my dads, and two previous cars of mine) seem to suffer, or have suffered the same issue.

That said, nothing is being ruled out.

Last night, i ordered Ceriglass, a 5" Rayon pad, and (Contraversial!) some G5. The last item may seem an odd purchase, less longevity for instance, but beading from lower speeds, and relative ease of application, coupled with price governed the choice. 

Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you washing the screen with a wash n wax type shampoo ? They can cause the glass to be smeary . Autoglym glass polish usually works well. Maybe clean your wipers with APC as well.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had this problem on a works van that I used to run.

I had cleaned the screen and applied the Carlack polish and sealant to it.
It went smeary/foggy like you describe until 5secs after the wiper had gone over it.

I PC'd it right back and instead of applying the windscreen sealant with paper towel as carlack says, I applied it with a wash sponge.

Much better. I put it down to too much dried residue being left on the screen before buffing off.

I have the Carpro Glass Polishing Kit with rayon pads for the dual action ready to sort the 8yo Clio screen with.
I'll post back up when Ive done it, wont be a while though as Ive broken my leg in 4 places and Ive still got 3 weeks in plaster then a fair few weeks physio and so forth


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bar Keepers Friend is as good as anything for cleaning windscreens and many surfaces. It is cheap and readily available in supermarkets for £2-£3. Just try it, you will be amazed. If it does not solve any issues I doubt any applied product alone will.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi :wave:and thanks again folks :thumb:

To Spyder: No wash and wax, though i wondered if it may be something i use, but VP PH neutral SF, and AG bodywork shampoo dont seem to have a reputation for causing such issues 

To James_R: I look forward to seeing your results, i have Ceriglass and G5 arriving today, so we shall see what can be done.

Oh, and hope you make a full recovery soon!

To Shine247: Unfortunately, two applications of Bar keepers have failed to budge it.
I studied the screen with the car park lights at work last night, it seems to be water marks/etching(?) that stay clear, while smear appears around them as the wipers pass across.

The screen is pretty covered in minor scratches/swirls, so the polish should kill two birds with one solution, fingers crossed!

Thanks to all, wish me luck!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you tried claying the screen to remove any contamination


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes im afraid so, only a small portion, i will do the whole thing for piece of mind before polishing.

Not sure when that will be, its normally getting dark when i get up, and the weather sucks 

Im hoping to provide closure for myself, and all you folks who have put forward suggestions :thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

where about in vegas are you from bud??? I used to have similar issues before I moved away, I found it was airborne crap from the likes of stavely works and malincot chemical!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Toothpaste! - seriously! not the expensive whitening stuff, just the supermarket own brand toothpaste.

Apply with a microfibre pad or cloth, liberally, using moderate pressure.
Leave for a couple of minutes then buff off.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

jonezy said:


> where about in vegas are you from bud??? I used to have similar issues before I moved away, I found it was airborne crap from the likes of stavely works and malincot chemical!!!


:wave: Hey bud! Im in Old Whit, could be something from Staveley way
as i commute up to Barlborough most nights (i know, what a trek eh?! :lol

I heard toothpaste was good on headlights, glass as well? thats mad!  
My stuff has arrived, so im off out to give it a whirl...

Many thanks all, will try and get some pics, but the light is pretty bad


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay! Update, there was little hope of achieving any correction on scratches, as the weather turned wet soon after i began (how unusual! )

I started out with claying, using a mist of distilled water for lube,
didnt get many shots, but here is one, post clay, pre polish, you can see the marks from how the water lies:









I put a thin swirl of Ceriglass on the Rayon pad, and smeared it over the area of glass i wanted to work.

Turned the DA down to 1 and spread it evenly, up to 5, and began a slow cross hatch pass with medium pressure.
The polish seemed to have reasonable working time, and i had the bottle of distilled water on stand by if a spritz was required.

I cant say a great deal about its characteristics through lack of experience, and the fact that it came on to drizzle!

Anyhow, here is a 50/50(ish!) after a first attempt, the upper part still shows the marks, the lower part is mark free, and after further work, the smearing is now gone from the treated areas    :thumb:









To all who have proffered advice, sincere thanks, hopefully i will be able to seal the screen to prevent any further problems...

Cheers all!


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Great result ceriglass is a v nice product,even by hand.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree about the Ceriglass, and thank you. 
I am almost looking forward to driving to work tonight! 

Cheers bud!


----------

